# [Wertschätzung] CPU, Mainboard, Graka, Speicher



## sandman2003 (29. September 2009)

*[Wertschätzung] CPU, Mainboard, Graka, Speicher*

hi.

 eventuell will ich bald umsteigen.. deswegen wil ich die alten klamotten verscherbeln.

 frage nun.

 8800 GTX aus Garantieumtausch also halbes Jahr alt.

 E6850 CPU.... nie übertaktet...

 4 GB Corsair TwinX XMS speicher... halbe Jahr alt.. Restgarantie

 Kühler.. Arctic Freezer 7 oder wie der heißt hat immer auf 32 Grad gekühlt.

 Gigabyte P35 DS3 board..

 Was würdet ihr einzeln, zusammen dafür bezahlen noch?

 oder sogar interesse?

 gruß


----------

